# Oil starvation



## BLOWN06 (May 31, 2015)

OK LETS TRY AND REPHRASE THE QUESTION. WHAT WOULD MAKE A LS-2 MOTOR STARVE FOR OIL IN 125 MILES. CAR HAD NEW MOTOR WITH HI-FLOW PUMP, NEW PICKUP TUBE AND FULL OF OIL.......................
THEY SAID IT HAPPENS TO THE OFTEN WITH THE GTO'S BECAUSE THE PICK UP TUBE IS IN THE FRONT OF THE MOTOR:skep::skep:
MY GUESS IS THEY FORGOT TO PUT A GALLEY PLUG BACK IN THE BLOCK AT THE MACHINE SHOP


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Take it to a different builder and have it torn down to find out why it blew.
Sounds like the engine isn't the only thing blowing smoke.


----------



## BLOWN06 (May 31, 2015)

that's the plan, going to drop off car tomorrow,should have it torn down Monday and see whats really going on. i knew they were blowin smoke. just checkin to see if any one else has had this problem. and from all the reply's i don't think so


----------



## Whiplash06Goat (Sep 23, 2015)

Just had my engine redone due to what I thought was a spun rod bearing on #6, wound up being a lot more, root cause was the springs in the valve seals let loose. Long story short, she pushed oil out the exhaust slow enough not to smoke but fast enough to only leave 2 quarts in the pan on a 2,500 mile round trip I took before the rod knock.

What did you find out from tear down?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

He doesn't appear to have been here since that last post in June......


----------

